
Are nurses guilty of ‘price gouging’ for being paid $10k per week in NYC? - sigstoat
https://www.aei.org/carpe-diem/are-nurses-guilty-of-price-gouging-for-being-paid-10000-per-week-in-nyc-which-is-500-above-normal/
======
allears
These people are risking their fucking lives, and you're penny-pinching? Get
real.

~~~
slater
Truly. Betteridge's law of headlines seems to apply. And heck, let's shine a
light on all the nonsense Wall Street gets up to? :D

------
bsg75
Most of what I have read indicates that out of area (travelling) nurses are
being _offered_ extra compensation to work in a high risk zone. That is the no
more gouging than a store having a high discount fire sale.

Plus the diagram category of "intellectual consistency" makes this read like
click-bait.

------
rdtwo
No would you go work with covid patients for 10k a week? Really the problem is
the local nurses are underpaid and should seek higher pay

------
DrScump
Traveling nurses AKA "Flying nurses" have been a thing for decades. I had a
good friend who first came to SV as one in 1983.

